# Marrow donors needed .......... Help kids get a new start!



## muleman RIP

*National Marrow Donor Program

May not help me but you could save some kids!
*


----------



## Big Dog

Please take the time to consider and become a bone marrow a donor!


----------



## luvs

i called mule. i personally can't be a donor, tho i can certainaly let others know of the program.


----------



## Doc

Such a worthy cause.   
FREE 1 year GOLD Site Supporter membership ($100 value) for the first FF member to donate bone marrow.  Starting Now.


----------



## tiredretired

I've been a donor for 11 years now.    Nice offer Doc.  I hope like hell someone takes your offer.


----------



## joec

Wished I could but can't meet the necessary qualifications due to several health problems in the past.


----------



## pirate_girl

I checked the box for cardiac medications (the beta blocker)- therefore they had to refused me.
Tried tho!


----------



## wanderer

can you donate if you are a smoker?


----------



## luvs

we tried 4 blake, too. no for him, too.


----------



## muleman RIP

wanderer said:


> can you donate if you are a smoker?


I would think so but never went through all the questions myself. 
Luvs, most young ones your age won't even take the time to go through the questions. That is the really sad part. Most folks who would willingly donate are too old(60) or have health issues themselves. Much the same thing happens with blood donations. I was working on my 3rd gallon with the Red Cross when my cardiac problems hit me. Today they are always needing donors to meet needs. Society and their values have changed a lot over the years.


----------



## luvs

muley, anything to give another a 2nd chance. i called 'em.

i usually cannot donate blood; i'm too thin.


----------



## cdajen

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!

I've been on the registry since my early twenties. When I was 25 I was matched 2 times in less than a year. I went through all the extra testing and ended up only matching with one of the people, I donated stem cells taken from my blood. I wasn't given any follow up information, but I hope they were helpful. I have made it clear to my family that when I die I want every organ possible to be donated, and then the rest of my organs will be donated to science programs. 

Being an organ and marrow donor is such an easy thing to do, and can absolutely save and change lives.


----------

